# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Nawracajace bóle głowy

## halinka

Witam,

od około roku męczą mnie  bóle głowy , nie tak cały czas, tylko momentami, zaczęło się rok temu i miałam potworne  bóle głowy  przez około miesiac byłam w tedy u lekarza i miałam robione badania, nic nie wykryto. Potem jakos bóle ustąpiły. Po powrocie z wakacje znów przez okolo miesiac miałam te bóle glowy no i teraz znow. Nie wiem co mam robic. Bole wystepuja z tyłu głowy. Prosze o jakies informacje. Czy  ból głowy  moze być powiazany z jakas chorobą albo np. od kręgosłupa? Co to może byc?

----------


## TomaszK

zrób RTG odcinka szyjnego kręgosłupa, może to migrena?

----------

